# river smallies?



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

does any body like to fish river smalles.I myself love to fish for them.
I use a noodle road with 4 pound test.It's a awesome fight they just
keep on scaping trying to get off in the currant :withstupid:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I fish smallmouth almost exclusively in a river setting. Though I don't always go light tackle, I know what you are talking about. I have a 6'6" light spinning rod rigged with four-pound test, when I am not fishing snag-laden areas I use it, and it is always a blast to land an 18" smallie on light tackle!

But for most of my smallmouth needs I have a 7' medium spinning rod rigged with 10/4 Fireline. The river I fish has a good number of pike and walleye in it, and the abrasion resistance of the Fireline and the stronger rod allow me to fight those bigger, toothier fish. I also like the Fireline for getting my lures out of snags, the feel of subtle bites, and its durability.

I throw jigs and grubs 90% of the time, but I'm turning to alternatives more and more now, like tubes from Storm and Chompers, and bass jigs such as the Strike King Bitsy Bug.

We're only days away from the seeing the first smallmouth come to boat so get ready! I cannot wait until mid-late April. It is the best time of the year when the fish, and the world, wake up from winter and the binge feeding begins on the flowing water!

If you are big into fishing bronzebacks on ANY river, check out http://www.riversmallies.com - It is one of the best fishing websites on the web and THE BEST smallmouth site on the internet!


----------

